# hairdressers for Muslim Women



## woodlands (14 Mar 2009)

Hi, I have a Muslim friend who has recently come to Ireland. For religious reasons she cannot have her hair cut in a salon where a man might be present. (e.g. fellow customer, delivery man, rep etc.). Neither can she have her hair cut in a salon where she could be seen by male passers by.

Does anyone know of a salon that would be suitable in Dublin?

or

Does anyone know of a good hairdresser that would call to my friends home?

Kind regards,

Elizabeth


----------



## Sherman (14 Mar 2009)

Tell your friend to give the mosque/islamic cultural centre in Clonskeagh a call - they'll be able to suggest somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## AgathaC (14 Mar 2009)

There are some hairdressers who post on here -they may be able to help. I have seen ads for mobile hairdressers around different parts of Dublin, I am not sure how far they travel, but hopefully you may find one in the area.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2009)

Folks

You can answer the question asked if you have something to add.

If you want to let off steam, do so in the Letting Off Steam forum.

Brendan


----------



## sandrat (15 Mar 2009)

Perhaps a hairdressers that also has treatment rooms might be willing to to have a female stylist cut her hair in a private room out of sight. That way when her scarf is off she will only be in the presence of a woman and once it is back on and she is in the salon it won't matter if there are male staff or customers etc.


----------



## woodlands (15 Mar 2009)

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## nesbitt (18 Mar 2009)

Perhaps getting hair done in the privacy of own home might be easiest for your friend.  As suggested perhaps other Muslim women  with the same issue might be able to recommend a good mobile hairdresser.  Getting hair done at home is cheaper and can also be nice social event too, with a few girlfriends around getting their hair done together.  I thought the point about a hairdresser with salon treatment room was good advice too so might be worth a try.  All the best.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

A home visit from a mobile hairdresser is probably best for the lady in question.


----------



## WIFESLIST (19 Mar 2009)

Brendan said:


> Folks
> 
> You can answer the question asked if you have something to add.
> 
> ...


 I dont understand where your coming from!


----------



## extopia (19 Mar 2009)

jaybird said:


> Several rude and off topic replies have been removed.



What a shame that that has to happen.


----------



## WIFESLIST (19 Mar 2009)

jaybird said:


> Several rude and off topic replies have been removed.


 sorry  naievly i never realised. cheers


----------



## Shei (1 Apr 2009)

Sounds like a business opportunity for somebody.


----------

